# Metallic red flower surprise



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just noticed that my affinis metallic red has a flower spathe, yay! It is the 4th crypt to flower underwater for me, lets see how far up it gets


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the photos.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

Flower still going strong, is so twisty!! Broke the surface today, longest flower i have seen!!! And another one is copying it, yay


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Great stuff.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

gratz!


----------



## hobbyuno (Feb 15, 2018)

Cool photos. Congrats on the flower.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

so the flower started witthering away yesterday. broke the surface of the tank by almost two inches :O :O :O 

I have another one going on and a nurii. too bad I move out next week.. :/


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

your not the only one moving pretty soon
I'm moving for the fourth time (and I'm only 17  ) in less than 8 years... Back to my birth place in Atlanta. Cant find work here in AR so gotta go where the work tells me to. 
Hope your moving goes alright! wish the same for me will ya? lol ill need it..


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

DutchMuch said:


> your not the only one moving pretty soon
> I'm moving for the fourth time (and I'm only 17  ) in less than 8 years... Back to my birth place in Atlanta. Cant find work here in AR so gotta go where the work tells me to.
> Hope your moving goes alright! wish the same for me will ya? lol ill need it..


good luck man! moving sucks...i am moving because prices are going up again and if im going to pay a lot i rather be closer to work. fish tank is coming though, at least the one :/


----------

